# Missing Ferrule



## TooPutz (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a 2015 Great Big Bertha driver whose ferrule was broken off during travel. Will it harm the club if I continue to play without it? If I choose to have it repaired, is OEM required, or will a generic one work?


----------



## Roadrunnergolf (Apr 15, 2021)

Ferrules are mostly decorative but, there are some which have shoulders on them which fit into the hosel which
may help to center the shaft. If its a graphite shaft it may create a stress point on the shaft where it enters the hosel. But you can use a generic one.


----------

